# At what age will a puppy go for a walk?



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

My little guy is 10 weeks old. He's getting exercise by running around the yard, but I'd like to take him for walks. He doesn't seem to want any part of that and will not come along. Dragging him down the street by the leash against his will isn't appealing to me. Is he just too young? How do you get your puppy to go for a walk? We start puppy kindergarten in another week - is that something that would be covered there?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Couple of things to consider...

#1 - He needs his puppy shots!!! Not a real good idea to have him out and about until they are completed!!

#2 - For us....Ollie would NOT walk on a leash with a collar but breezed thru walks when we got him a harness - I now have 2 step-n harnesses just for the ease of it all..He did not like his neck tugged or pulled!!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

I got my little Seaclaid, who is 10 weeks old, to go for a walk yesterday. It was the first time with a collar and the first time with a leash. Of course, his big brother Skiver was with us, and he was showing him the 'ropes' so to speak 

He didn't exactly like it, but got used to it. I didn't pull, just waited for him to get the idea. He comes to his name, so that helps. Try having a little treat with you.

If you are patient and do a little bit at a time, 10 weeks is not too early. If you wait too long, it gets harder, at least IMHO.

We live in a rural/small town area. No puppy training here at all. Just what we give our dogs


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I used little little cut up hot dog pieces, and said Let's Go!
Then he would walk 2 steps and I'd Good Walk! then a little piece of hotdog, and on like this, now he's a great walker!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I would try what everyone else posted here.It is all good advice!I wish I could think of something more---but no...

we have no puppy kindergarten/training stuff here either....we live in the "sticks"ound:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I got Asta when he was a little over 10 weeks . I was so excited I took him out for a walk the very next day .. We did not get very far - just met the poodle across the street and walked down about three houses ..but it was a beginning.. 
He turned out to be a good little walker as he got older . I did not walk him that much until he had all his shots - just down the street and out to poop but we did go to all the pet stores and home depot for socialization .. I just carried him in my arms or I would put him in the basket on a towel .. He loved it . I did not use a collar and a leash that much either - I switched to a harness on the recommendation of Tulip's Mom .. . My dogs always wear a collar for ID and for something to grab .. 
I used a very light leash in the beginning and I think it made a difference as far as not being too heavy and burdensome . . I also had him on leash in the house under my supervision .
Cosmo was not as easy to walk as a young puppy but he haas made great progress the past couple of months .. He does not love to walk but he will walk as he wants to be with his buddy and he likes to walk ..
It is a work in pprogress and it takes time -pay attention to your dog and try and be flexible ..
Puppy class is a big help as well as you have support of the trainer and other dogs for them to bond with .. 
Enjoy the journey !!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Every puppy I've had has resisted walking on a leash initially, but they catch on quickly as long as I don't make it a tug-a-war game. Instead, I hold the leash up straight (not pulling forward) and lure them ahead with a treat. Praise him a lot when he starts coming towards you.


----------

